# FLORSHEIM SHOES



## style councillor (Dec 6, 2007)

What is our American stylists opinion on these shoes? I've seen a nice pair of loafers on e bay.
Yes or no?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Florsheim exists in name only. The company has long since stopped manufacturing their shoes in the US and quality of both construction and materials is not what it once was. They are now made in India by various factories and coasting on the name capital they accumulated over the many decades that they were a quality shoe manufacturer. If you find some US made new old stock, I would recommend buying them. Otherwise I would recommend giving them a pass.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Florsheim exists in name only.


That's a shame.  They made a good shoe in their day.


----------



## style councillor (Dec 6, 2007)

much appreciated, the only problem i've got is that it doesn't say where they're made


----------



## Counselor (Dec 5, 2007)

Florsheim is one of the venerable firms in US shoemaking history that, sadly, bears no resemblance today to the Chicago-based company founded in 1892. Their shoes are contract made in India these days, like Bob Loblaw said. The US-made Florsheim "Kenmoor" brogue in shell cordovan is an American classic -- built like the USS New Jersey. If you can find those at auction, they are worth a look see. I wouldn't bother with shoes made after the company moved manufacturing offshore if quality is what you seek. I think that was some time in the late '80s-early '90s, but there are probably others on this forum who can give you better guidance as to the specific timeframe. Do a search on "Florsheim" on these boards and you may find the answer. Good luck.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll echo what was said above and add that the American-made Florsheim Imperials (like the Kenmoor) were _at least_ as good as Allen Edmonds and Alden, and possibly better.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Apparently, the Florsheim family has bought the brand again. Here's a recent article from NYT, a very interesting read:

https://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/24/business/yourmoney/24shoe.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

style councillor said:


> What is our American stylists opinion on these shoes? I've seen a nice pair of loafers on e bay.
> Yes or no?


If you want new shoes for cheap, they are fairly nice and comfortable.


----------



## chumbolly (Nov 19, 2007)

I've got a pair of shell cordovan Florsheim Royal Imperials that I bought fifteen years ago. If I ever had to walk across a minefield, these are the shoes I'd wear. They're easily the equal of Aldens, if you don't mind shoes that weigh about five pounds a piece. They've got super thick welted soles, nails in the front of the sole and steel heel taps. Wearing them is like driving with my brights on--people get out of the way because I sound like a Clydesdale fresh from the farrier. Polished marble floors and metal detectors are my enemy, however.

I bought these shoes when I was eighteen and knew nothing about how to care for them, and despite years of abuse (I used to purposely strike the heals on the ground to cause a shower of sparks. Idiot.) and countless miles walked, they still look incredibly sharp.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

chumbolly said:


> people get out of the way because I sound like a Clydesdale fresh from the farrier. Polished marble floors and metal detectors are my enemy, however.


I hear you, my brother!


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

acidicboy said:


> Apparently, the Florsheim family has bought the brand again. Here's a recent article from NYT, a very interesting read:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/24/business/yourmoney/24shoe.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


+1 Interesting to see if they are going to bring back some traditions. I think so.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Interesting that the article notes that the 18-25 demographic is the most prized for the industry. Maybe for sneaker companies, but for shoemakers like Florsheim? That's crazy. So much for "the aspirational shoe for the average guy."

Seems like Florsheim's in a tough spot. For all the talk of improving quality, Florsheim produces shoes at the $100-$160 price point. They'd need to raise prices to really turn things around, I suspect, and they can't afford to do that. Otherwise, it'll be more glue and corrected grain.

Here's the Florsheim site, if anyone wants to check out the new, hip designs:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

JC Penney has the Florsheim Lexington on sale for $75. I have the blucher version (branded as Stafford) in tan pebble grain and it's held up well.

Link


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Nick V said:


> +1 Interesting to see if they are going to bring back some traditions. I think so.


*Ahem* This is the family that made Stacy Adams and Brass Boot what they are today. Take from that what you will. All I'll say is that over a decade ago, when I was still selling shoes, there were many of us who were praying that Tom Florsheim Jr. and Tom Florsheim III not get their hands on the Florsheim name. The family hadn't owned it since (I think) 1952, so it's not as if they were only a quality brand under the Florsheim family.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

DocHolliday said:


> Interesting that the article notes that the 18-25 demographic is the most prized for the industry. Maybe for sneaker companies, but for shoemakers like Florsheim? That's crazy. So much for "the aspirational shoe for the average guy."


I dunno. I bought my first pair of Florsheims at 14, and I can see the point of trying to reach the market as early as possible. Sure, a guy in his mid-twenties won't typically have the litany of dressier footwear we would, but if Florsheim can establish itself as a good brand among men of that age, they'll have a customer for life.


----------



## ebnewman (Jul 18, 2007)

The family has owned the brand for the last five years and while the imperials still appear to be well crafted the new directions they are driving in are really disappointing. I did manage to recently find a pair of NOS Royal Imperial Kenmoors, the long wings I lusted for as a child, now finally mine all mine.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, these Florsheim shells seem to be moving up in price nicely...


----------



## peterpil (Mar 23, 2007)

Big in Australia for some reason.

They are comfortable, nice looking, but not long-lasting in my experience. The ones I've seen also tend to use patent leather.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

BTW Amazon have a very few Kenmoors for $70:

https://www.amazon.com/Florsheim-Ke...bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1197559762&sr=8-1


----------



## Counselor (Dec 5, 2007)

StephenRG said:


> BTW Amazon have a very few Kenmoors for $70:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Florsheim-Ke...bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1197559762&sr=8-1


This is the new stuff made in India. I have a real hard time believing they are anything special compared to vintage. Anyone with a pair of new production Florsheim shoes care to comment on the quality?


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

Alas.."Florsheim" another great american name gone to dust

Or should i say gone to the third world

The were once a brand to aspire to, not to sneer at


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I have three pair of old Florshiems. Two are cordo..a longwing and plain toe blucher. My longwings still have original soles, with nails and heels with the metal insert.Question....I don't recall seeing the name Kenmoor on any of them. Was it on the shoe?


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

windsor said:


> Question....I don't recall seeing the name Kenmoor on any of them. Was it on the shoe?


Kenmoor is not marked inside and outside of the shoes. Just the box says 'Kenmoor'.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

peterpil said:


> Big in Australia for some reason.
> 
> They are comfortable, nice looking, but not long-lasting in my experience. The ones I've seen also tend to use patent leather.


I recently purchased a pair of Florsheim shoes. In my case they are marked as being made in Brazil.

Mychael


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> Anyone with a pair of new production Florsheim shoes care to comment on the quality?


I bought my first pair of Florsheims in 1979, size 12 Imperial wingtips--real "gunboats." Six months ago I purchased two pairs of Kenmoor plain-toe shoes and one pair of Imperial penny loafers, all on sale for $149 each, made in India.

They look great, are comfortable, and so far have worn quite well. On sale they were an EXCELLENT value, and I'm glad I bought them. I've seen many other shoes in that price range that were nowhere near as well-made.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

trolperft said:


> Kenmoor is not marked inside and outside of the shoes. Just the box says 'Kenmoor'.


Ah ha, that explains it. None of mine came with a box. Thanks for the info.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

The Ebay Florsheim cordovans I mentioned on the previous page sold for $350...


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

A pleasant surprise. Although they are well worth that price IMO as new shells. I find them to be rare in that one usually doesn't see the newer vintage Florsheims with vertical gold script selling on ebay. No dried out stitching or leather with these babies!:icon_smile:


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

I still have and wear a pair of Florsheim pebble grain light brown oxfords that were pricey in their day for a fourteen year old, $23 back in 1966! They're showing their age in terms of wear, but the leather is still in decent shape. They continue to serve for bad weather days and for sentimental striding. A very solid shoe. Sad that their likes can't now be had from this once venerable firm.


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

It's common to see and discuss the Florsheim shell cordovan wingtips and plain toes but I've often wondered if I'd ever see a vintage 
shell version of the weejun from Florsheim. Well I found it.

These are shell and remind me a little of Alden LHS 986. Florsheim was one heck of a brand once.


----------

